
Real-Time Gross Settlement with Ripple - acob
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/08/13/what-is-ripple-use-xrp-instant-liquidity-crypto-2018/
======
jfried1082
Good article, succinct and accurate info. Only thing though with the end where
banking will adopt Ripple software but not use the native asset imo is very
unlikely. It's also constantly used as FUD. Banking will certainly leverage
the native asset to get real time gross settlement. Which as far as I'm aware
is only available when you use XRP. So for a financial institution to pass on
that is just not going to happen.

